# Super Awesome Midwest Roadtrip



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Middle of nowhere, Ohio


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Entering Indiana!










These metal things were humongous crop feeders. I literally cannot explain to you how huge these were.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

A couple poor shots of Gary, Indiana (these basically sum up my impression of the place)




















That's it for the moment. Next up: CHICAGO!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Reminds me of one leg of "On the Road".


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Chicago = Part 2 of 4! 

After ~22 hours of driving, it's finally in sight!



















Thought this was cool the way the talls were lined up


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Jumbles


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

I spy an eye


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Newness


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looking up


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Some ground floor shenanigans


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe my favorite picture I took in Chicago


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

This is where we parked the first day. It was hot, neither of us had slept, and we got a text just then from the girl we were going to stay with. "Sorry, actually, you can't stay here!" This lead to probably the only time my 'copilot' and I flared up at each other. But first, we decided to walk a bit...


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Some love for Aqua


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't forget about the old guard.










Overlooked and underrated


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Forget the name of this park


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Couple shots of something famous...



















At this point my camera died for the day. We wandered around in the heat, got annoyed with each other, and finally found a cheap place to stay by the airport. 2nd day of Chicago (and beyond!) still to come.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

What? No stopping in Indy? :nono:


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

More random 'scrapers



















49% of me thinks this is just a poorly angled, blurry picture. 51% of me overruled this thought!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Coming around for last looks










Easy Come, Easy Go


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

On our way out of Chicago..... 





























That's it for Chicago! Next up: Much more Midwest!!! Stay tuned!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok back for more. Here is the beginning of Part 3 of 4, aka the rest of the Midwest. We started off by heading to my college buddy's place in Indianapolis for a couple nights.










While driving through nothing we come upon... holy smokes it's a windmill farm!



















Apparently all of these were built in the last 5 years or so. More on the way too.



















I liked these a lot


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

The bike path near where my friend lived in the Broad Ripple area of Indy. There must have been 40 bars on one street! 










I am a Patriots' fan, born and raised, so being here is a little weird for me, but I was very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Before seeing the downtown, we headed to some crazy outdoor bar on the 4th of July. 






































Unfortunately, we showed up too early, burned out (and burned in my case), I broke my toe in the pool (seriously!!!) and we missed the fireworks.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

At the end of our stay, we headed to check out the downtown before embarking on a nonstop, convoluted drive to Baltimore. Let's see some Indy!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

That is my car. This is as far as away as I got from it with my broken toe (did not find out for sure until 5 days later but it was pretty obvious). It hurt BAD.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

This monument was HUGE!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent pics


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

The Chase Tower, tallest in Indy. Not a bad building, but since it is officially taller (811' but only 700' to the roof) than the tallest in my city (JHT 790') because of the 2 sticks on top, it has always felt a little personal for me in my disdain for spires being official. It is clearly smaller than the JHT, but again, not a bad building.....


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Capitol Building


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

One more look











Goodbye Indy, it was interesting. I was actually surprised how much I liked the place, broken toe and all. Still, I hope we play your Colts in January, and demolish them!

Next Stop: Cincinnati


----------



## Helmet222 (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome Thread!
Can`t wait to see new pictures of your trip


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Back for more! We stopped at a Waffle House on our way out of Indy. It was delicious.










This is what happens on July 5th


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Outskirts of Cincinnati



















Driving in through the ghetto


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Some street scenes



















Here was an interesting piece of architecture


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Some funky stuff


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bengals Play here










Couldn't get a good angle on this one...










Glancing left










This is where the Reds play


----------

